# Die Hürde ein Nicolai zu bestellen



## RockAddict (28. März 2018)

Hallo Community,
nach dem ich nun eine Weile mit meinem "alten" Drahtesel unterwegs bin, wollte ich mir ein Zweitrad anschaffen fürs grobe.
Mein aktuelles Rad (Ghost AMR 2008) wurde zwar immer gut gepflegt und stehts mit aktuellen Komponenten versorgt doch im Gelände hätte ich gerne etwas Neues.
Seit letztem Jahr spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir selber ein Fully zusammen zu bauen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass es ein Nicolai G16 werden soll.

Nun hab ich das Problem dass ich zwar weiß was ich will, beim Bestellformular aber kein Bild von den Komponenten habe die mir angeboten werden bzw. keine Ahnung habe welche Farbe wie aussieht.
Was ist zB der Unterschied zwischen british racing green und leaf green .

Und der Preis ist während der Komponentenauswahl nicht sonderlich tranzparent.
Wie hoch sind die Mehrkosten wenn ich einen anderen Dämpfer auswähle?
etc.

Gibt es da vllt einen anderen Weg sich sein Nicolai zu configurieren oder gibt es Hilfen diei ch übersehen habe?

Und spezill zum G16 habe ich noch die Fragen:
Würde es Sinn machen mit weniger Federweg als 160mm zufahren, zB 150mm
bzw.
Würde es Sinn machen das G15 mit 27,5 Zöller zu fahren?

Bin für jede Hilfe Danke


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (28. März 2018)

Warum fragst du nicht bei Nicolai nach?
Der direkte Weg ist oft der einfachste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (28. März 2018)

Du hast viele Möglichkeiten.

Eine davon ist, dass Du Dich mit dem Thema Bike beschäftigst und dein Bike selbst aufbaust.
Der Weg kann Dir auf lange Sicht am meisten Spass bringen, da Du nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit zum Fahrradhändler springst weil Du selbst Hand anlegen kannst, Bezug zur Technik, den Bauteilen und damit deinem Gefährt entwickelst und zuguterletzt Geld sparst.

Ein anderer Weg ist, dass Du einen guten Kleinhändler suchst, 
der das Fahrrad mit seinem Know-How an Deine Ansprüche anpasst.
Herr Kimmerle in Gärtringen zb. baut das Bike dann auch mit Dir gemeinsam auf. 
Das ist als Einstieg in den Selbstbau ganz nice.

Noch ein Tipp von mir:
Eine gute Sitzposition ist genauso wichtig, wie ein gutes Fahrrad.
Und um die muss man sich oft selbst kümmern. Sprich verschiedene Bauteile ausprobieren.
Manche Händler sind so kulant und tauschen Dir Bauteile in den ersten Wochen nach dem Kauf.
Das ist Gold wert.

Ein fertiges Bike von der Stange würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> nach dem ich nun eine Weile mit meinem "alten" Drahtesel unterwegs bin, wollte ich mir ein Zweitrad anschaffen fürs grobe.
> Mein aktuelles Rad (Ghost AMR 2008) wurde zwar immer gut gepflegt und stehts mit aktuellen Komponenten versorgt doch im Gelände hätte ich gerne etwas Neues.
> Seit letztem Jahr spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir selber ein Fully zusammen zu bauen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass es ein Nicolai G16 werden soll.
> ...



Hier kannst du dir mal ein paar Farbkombis anschauen: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1332

Und hier findest du fast alles was man über die Geometronbaiks wissen muss:https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Helius-FR (28. März 2018)

Am Besten ist bei den Jungs von Nicolai anzurufen. Die können und werden dir alle Fragen beantworten.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (28. März 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> nach dem ich nun eine Weile mit meinem "alten" Drahtesel unterwegs bin, wollte ich mir ein Zweitrad anschaffen fürs grobe.
> Mein aktuelles Rad (Ghost AMR 2008) wurde zwar immer gut gepflegt und stehts mit aktuellen Komponenten versorgt doch im Gelände hätte ich gerne etwas Neues.
> Seit letztem Jahr spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir selber ein Fully zusammen zu bauen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass es ein Nicolai G16 werden soll.
> ...



Hallo RockAddict,


erstmal freut es mich sehr, dass du dich für eins unserer Produkte interessierst.

Ich muss zugeben, dass der Konfigurator noch nicht komplett ausgereift ist.
Wir arbeiten daran die Farbmuster etc. zu aktualisieren.

Ein G15 mit 27,5" Laufrädern zu fahren macht keinen Sinn,
Die Tretlagerabsenkung ist zu krass, das G15 mit 27,5" wird dir keinen Spaß machen.

Für alle weiteren Fragen würde ich dich bitten dich bei uns zu melden.
Gerne kannst du mir auch deine Nummer per PN zusenden.
Dann wird sich Räto oder Max bei dir in kürze melden.
Max +49 (0) 5185 60 266 615


Viele Grüße

dein Nicolai Team 
(Philipp)


----------



## RockAddict (29. März 2018)

Recht habt ihr.
Werd mich bei euch direkt melden und evtl auch eine Testfahrt machen.
Würd mich auch interessieren wie sich das G16 uphill verhällt, da das Fahrrad auch für Touren eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## Simoncrafar (29. März 2018)

Hallo RockAddict:
das mit dem Farbenchart auf der Homepage stimmt, es ist schwierig hier eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
Mein British Racing Green ist "RAL 6035 Perlgrün". In dieser Farbe habe ich bei Nicolai mein Ion pulvern lassen.
Das besondere an der Farbe ist, dass es einen leichten Metallic Effekt hat. Ich habe schon bei verschiedenen
Anbietern pulvern lassen, da kommt die gleiche RAL Farbe je nach dem manchmal auch etwas anders zur
Geltung. Nicolai pulvert in sehr guter Qualität. Bei Bedarf PN, ich sende dir dann Bilder


----------



## Helius-FR (29. März 2018)

@Simoncrafar 
Stell doch einfach Bilder hier rein. Hilft ja eventuell noch jemanden bei der Farbfindung.


----------



## Simoncrafar (29. März 2018)

Nicolai Ion 16 in L (kein Geometron).
Das Metallic im Perlgrün kommt erst bei hellem Licht dezent zur Geltung.
Gute Detailaufnahmen von Perlgrün, Laubgrün etc. findet man bei
Veloheld unter"Magazin" dann "Gallery".


----------



## chevioso (29. März 2018)

OT: Die Bikes in der Veloheld Gallerie sind genial. Thx für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (29. März 2018)

chevioso schrieb:


> Du hast viele Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> ...Ein anderer Weg ist, dass Du einen guten Kleinhändler suchst,
> ...




Kimmerle ist eine sehr gute Adresse, ich habe mein G16 auch mit ihm aufgebaut und bei der Zusammenstellung von ihm beraten lassen.. 
ich bin mit ihm und meinem Nicolai sehr zufrieden..

Wenn man mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich ein Rad +5000€ anzuschaffen, sollte man sich bei allem sicher sein..  
ich bin zufrieden, habe Fox und Hope Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## RockAddict (31. März 2018)

Doofe Frage aber was bedeutet "Geometron"?
Dachte erst die ganze Nicolai ION *G* Serie wäre Geometron, aber nun habe ich das vermehrt unhabhänging davon gelesen.


----------



## Helius-FR (31. März 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber was bedeutet "Geometron"?
> Dachte erst die ganze Nicolai ION *G* Serie wäre Geometron, aber nun habe ich das vermehrt unhabhänging davon gelesen.



Alle G Modelle sind Geometrons


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber was bedeutet "Geometron"?
> Dachte erst die ganze Nicolai ION *G* Serie wäre Geometron....



Das ist alles andere, aber keine doofe Frage.

Ich versuche das mal zu erklären.

Geometron bei Nicolai bedeutet: Längerer Radstand, flacher Lenkwinkel, steiler Sitzwinkel und tiefes Tretlager.

Hier mal 2 Bilder die den Unterschied deutlich machen sollten.

Alte Geometrie.




Geometron Geometrie.




Das Geometron Konzept hat vor und Nachteile:

Vorteile:
Extrem laufruhig. Sicherer bei hohen Tempo,
Sehr gute Klettereigenschaften. Während du mit normaler Geo viel Druck auf den Lenker ausüben musst wenn es steil wird kannst
du mit dem Geometron locker und endspannt hochtreten. 
Sehr gute Flugeigenschaften.
Bequeme Sitzposition.

Nachteile:
Tiefes Tretlager. Man setzt manchmal mit den Pedalen auf. Deshalb sollte man keine kleineren Laufräder oder Gabeln mit weniger
Federweg verbauen.
Manche sagen (ohne es je gefahren zu sein) das es nicht wendig wäre. Nicht meine Meinung!

Fazit: Wenn du ein Rad suchst mit dem du es krachen lassen willst und das zudem auch noch super klettert.... schlag zu


----------



## RockAddict (10. April 2018)

Wie schaut es mit Manuals/Wheelies aus?
Einfach nur schwerer oder fast schon unmöglich bei der Geo?
Mich wird morgen ein Mitarbeiter von Nicolai besuchen und wir drehen eine kleine Runde.
Da hab ich dann die Möglichkeit das G15 und G16 zu testen.
Bin richtig gespannt drauf =D


----------



## Daiquiri (10. April 2018)

viel Spaß, wird dir gefallen. Eingewöhnen, dann gehts geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (10. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Manuals/Wheelies aus?
> =D




Entweder man kann es, oder nicht...
Ein DH hat ja ähnliche Geometrie, und es gibt genügend die damit auffm Hinterrad rumrollen..

Ich kann’s nicht, weder mit nem anderen Rad, noch mit meinem G16 und gucke halt neidisch zu..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. April 2018)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Entweder man kann es, oder nicht...
> Ein DH hat ja ähnliche Geometrie, und es gibt genügend die damit auffm Hinterrad rumrollen..
> 
> Ich kann’s nicht, weder mit nem anderen Rad, noch mit meinem G16 und gucke halt neidisch zu..


Beim neidisch zugucken reihe ich mich ein. Ich bin da auch absolut unfähig!


----------



## Helius-FR (10. April 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Beim neidisch zugucken reihe ich mich ein. Ich bin da auch absolut unfähig!


Na dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht allein.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Mich wird morgen ein Mitarbeiter von Nicolai besuchen und wir drehen eine kleine Runde.
> Da hab ich dann die Möglichkeit das G15 und G16 zu testen.
> Bin richtig gespannt drauf =D


Und? Wie war es?


----------



## RockAddict (12. April 2018)

Bis gestern war das G16 nur optisch ein Traumbike und jetzt auch noch vom Fahrverhalten.
Wo man anfangs noch ein komisches Gefühl hat macht sich bei der ersten Abfahrt Vertrauen breit.
Man fühlt sich sehr sicher drauf ohne das Gefühl haben zu müssen dass das Bike die volle Kontrolle übernimmt.
Das G15 wäre jetzt nicht mein Fall da es sich "steifer" fährt.
Was den Preis angeht wurde ich gestern leider auch wach gerüttelt, denn wo andere Premium Hersteller zum Rahmenkit noch einen Dämpfer beigeben und das eloxieren (schwarz) nicht berechnen, bittet Nicolai hier auch nochmal zur Kasse.
Dann wurde mir noch deutlich vor Augen gehalten wieviel ein Fahrrad doch mehr kostet wenn man es sich selber zusammen baut und keine Connections oder günstige Lieferanten hat.
Das es nicht billig wird war mir schon klar, aber nach gründlicher Recherche komme ich weit über mein Budget wobei ich noch einen Kompromiss machen könnte was Ausstatung angeht und das techline in worksfinish nehmen könnte.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (12. April 2018)

Also für ne ordentliche Ausstattung, mit Fox, geilen farben usw Hope Parts, wobei ich die Felgen nie mehr von Hope nehmen würd, gehen locker 6500 drauf..
Das muss man dann schon wirklich wollen..
Und irgendwo sparen, ist ein fauler Kompromiss..
Wie beim AMG auf Leder zu verzichten, weil man zwar den geilen Motor will, aber fürn Rest die Kohle knapp wird..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. April 2018)

@RockAddict  Im Geometron Thread ist ein G16 angeboten, in Longer. Von @CAPF.  Guck mal rein!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2018)

Eloxiert schwarz kostet doch keinen Aufpreis...oder hat sich das geändert 

G.


----------



## RockAddict (12. April 2018)

Hab noch eine Frage.
Fahrt Ihr mit eurem G16 auch Touren mit vielen Höhenmeter?
Bsp. ca.60km + 1500hm.
Oder ist das eher eine Qual mit dem Fahrrad?
Bin gestern 350hm gefahren mit dem G15/G16 und das hat sich echt angenehm angefühlt und fand es auch nicht "schwer" und wenn lag es eher an meiner Kondition als am Bike.
Aber ich höre Freunde immer sagen dass das echt schwer werden würde bei solchen Touren und das ein All Mountain mit ca 140mm Federweg eher was für mich wäre.
Mein Einsatzgebiet ist Enduro/Downhill aber auch Touren mit Trails und vielen HM, will aber kein 29 Zöller und das G16 gefällt richtig :-/.
Sollte ich auf meien Freunde hören oder auf mein Bauchgefühl?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2018)

Das Rad geht top bergauf...nicht auf die Freunde hören.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (12. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Mein Einsatzgebiet ist Enduro/Downhill aber auch Touren mit Trails und vielen HM, will aber kein 29 Zöller und das G16 gefällt richtig :-/.



Na, das klingt für mich wie G16.... was willste mit 140mm DH fahren?



RockAddict schrieb:


> Bsp. ca.60km + 1500hm.



Schaffst Du die mit nem anderen Bike locker? Dann gehts auch mitm G16 IMHO. Bei mir ist bei 40/1200 Ende


----------



## RockAddict (12. April 2018)

Ne schaffe ich im Traum nicht ^^.
Mein Vater hat für Bekannte und mich eine 3 tages Tourg gebucht.
Hab jetzt 12 Wochen Zeit fit zu werden und ein Nicolai an den drei Tagen zu Fahren wäre das HighLight!!!
Aus Kostengründen wird es wohl das ION G16 techline in Wunschfarbe .
Danke für alle beantworteten Fragen


----------



## Helius-FR (12. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ne schaffe ich im Traum nicht ^^.
> Mein Vater hat für Bekannte und mich eine 3 tages Tourg gebucht.
> Hab jetzt 12 Wochen Zeit fit zu werden und ein Nicolai an den drei Tagen zu Fahren wäre das HighLight!!!
> Aus Kostengründen wird es wohl das ION G16 techline in Wunschfarbe .
> Danke für alle beantworteten Fragen



Dann schnell Bestellen. Nicht das es nicht rechtzeitig fertig wird.


----------



## raschaa (12. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ne schaffe ich im Traum nicht ^^.



na, dann ists erst recht schei** egal was fürn bike du hast


----------



## SpessartFuchs (12. April 2018)

Also ich fahre mitm G16 alles..
Enduro/ Tour, was so anfällt...

Letztes Jahr in Rabenberg paar Tage, auch am Reschenpass und auch ne Woche im Aosta-Tal, mit wenig Lift.. also auch Touren so um 50-60km und 12-1800hm..
Mit dem Rad geht alles, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Antlion90 (13. April 2018)

Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl. 

Du wählst also das Komplett Bike, kann man sich hier die Farbe aussuchen? (vermutlich mit Aufpreis oder)


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Rad geht top bergauf...nicht auf die Freunde hören.
> 
> G.



Ja, mit der nötigen Muskelmasse in den Beinen... 160 mm sind allerdings schon grenzwertig... 170er oder 180er möcht ich keinen Berg hoch drücken...


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ja, mit der nötigen Muskelmasse in den Beinen... 160 mm sind allerdings schon grenzwertig... 170er oder 180er möcht ich keinen Berg hoch drücken...



Was bitte macht den Unterschied zu einer 180er Gabel aus? Ich merke beim G16 keine Unterschied zwischen 160 und 180mm. Ausser das 180mm besser passen beim G16. Schon eins gefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ja, mit der nötigen Muskelmasse in den Beinen... 160 mm sind allerdings schon grenzwertig... 170er oder 180er möcht ich keinen Berg hoch drücken...



Es ist irrelevant mit wieviel Federweg du es vorne oder hinten aufbaust. Der Reifen entscheidet hier alleine wieviel und wie schnell du die Hm´s machst.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (18. April 2018)

Und die Geo. Und die ist beim den G-Modellen super für den Uphill.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. April 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ja, mit der nötigen Muskelmasse in den Beinen... 160 mm sind allerdings schon grenzwertig... 170er oder 180er möcht ich keinen Berg hoch drücken...


 Ich bin jetzt nicht sonderlich fit, fahre eigentlich nur am Wochenende..
Fahre vorne 36z und hinten 10-48z und das geht wunderbar..


----------



## RockAddict (20. April 2018)

So, bestellung ist raus, bezahlt hab ich schon, nun ist warten angesagt und schon in einem Monat sehe ich so aus:




Einzig bei der Farbe hätte ich mir bei dem Aufpreis nie einig werden könne, wesahlb ich dann lieber das Standard Modell (techline) genommen habe.
Bin aber trotzdem sehr neidisch wenn ich mir die Bikes im Geometron Fred anschaue .


----------

